# HELP - Left thawing roast out overnight



## bgraham

Help --

I took a roast out of the freezer last night while I was making dinner, and meant to put it in the refrigerator to thaw but apparently forgot. 

It was frozen solid when I took it out about 6 pm but now it is not even cold.

I was planning to cook it in the crockpot all day. Can I still do this?

I've always heard to thaw meat in the refrigerator but I've also heard that if you cook even spoiled meat long enough it is ok. 

Can I still use it?

Thanks!

Beth


----------



## BamaNana

I always go with the saying "when in doubt, throw out" especially with meat.
:shrug:


----------



## susieM

If it smells okay, I'd cook it.


----------



## Shinsan

Beth, we take meat out of our freezer and let it thaw overnight, or even through the day if we're going to cook it that night, all the time. (We don't have enough shelf space to reserve for thawing meat.) In umpteen years of doing that, we've never had a problem.
I've also kept unfrozen steak on the meat shelf of the fridge for a week - LOL - it almost looks green by then - but it has still been good to eat. Before the advent of supermarket meat, butchers used to hang meat in a _cool _ room to age for several days - some of the moisture would evaporate, shrinking the meat a little, but concentrating the flavour.


----------



## AngieM2

Is it still cold? I'd have to look at it and see if it's gone brown, maybe even cut it in half to see if it's still pretty cool inside - there's a good chance I'd just go crock pot it.

And 'overnight' could be from dark to breakfast, or from bedtime (10 -12) to sun- up. Several hours of difference there.

But, I might just use it.
Also, the temperature of your house would enter into my thinking (air conditioned vs hot humid summer night with windows open)

Angie


----------



## Anita in NC

I'd cook it. If it was frozen solid it probably stayed cold enough to still be fine. Personally I'd cook it and eat it.


----------



## HeavenHelpMe

I'd eat it. But that's just me. I've done it before and never had a problem, but I did cook it to well done. Do what you feel is best.


----------



## tn_junk

I would just consider it "well aged" and cook it, but not in a crockpot. I would cook it at a higher temp just to kill any nasties.

galump


----------



## Snugglebunny

I say if it's not even cold - might not be a good idea. If I thaw on the counter - which I do because it takes way too long to thaw in the fridge according to the Gov't recommendations - I do it in water, or leave it out for no more than a few hours.

I like to take a look at my menu at three or four days ahead and take out meat from that meal. So if it's sunday, I look at waht I have planned for wednesday and take that out - so it gives me a good long time to thaw it out in the fridge. If it's still frozen then it thaws easily on the counter a couple hours before cooking time.


----------



## susieM

I think this is what curry was invented for.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Not crockpot today. Sear it in a hot skillet, then pressure cook it.

Or.....make it into dog food.

The older I get, the more I worry about germs. Three people in my family are immune impaired, and digestive distress from bad food is dangerous.


----------



## BobK

...the nose knows......


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I would cook it, maybe our family just have cast iron stomaches, but I have made this mistake on many occasions and there is nary a puke or a squirt in our family.


----------



## crashy

I would cut it open and see if it is cold inside. I am sure its ok just make sure you cook it really good and long.


----------



## sancraft

I left a chicken thawing in a bowl of water on Thursday night and forgot to put it in the frig. We had great fried chicken for dinner last night. I'd cook it. Meat doesn't spoil that fast. Is your house airconditioned? If so, it's not that hot inside your home. I'd cook it in the crock pot. It'll cook for hours and be completely done.


----------



## Windy in Kansas

I would cook it and not worry about it as long as it was still wrapped.

If you are leery of it pressure cook it. The higher temperature would probably get rid of anything you would normally worry about.


----------



## Dorothea

i would cook it as well,,been there ,done that


----------



## Mutti

I'd sure go ahead and cook it. Waste not,want not. My family never lets me forget the lasagna caper....went to put it in the oven,hit the door and it slid out on the floor so I slid it right back into the pan and baked it anyhow! Everyone knows how much it costs to bake a big pan of lasagna!!! DEE who's problem is getting husband not to eat actual nasty leftovers; I have to clean out the frig before I head off for my out-of-town work weekends so he doesn't poison himself!


----------



## RockyGlen

I do it all the time....as someone else said, who has room in the fridge to thaw meat. I simply check it with the meat thermometer to be sure I got it up to appropriate temperature.


----------



## Lucy

It should be thrown out from a safety standpoint. Even if you cook it and get food borne illness you may not know it for days. It can take a while for you to get sick from eating foods, even days later. 
I would not risk it. Bacteria at room temperatures doubles approx. every 15 min. So, even if you had only a small bacteria count to start with, in just short time think of how much bacteria is in there. If food smells bad, it has been bad for a while. You can't rely on smell for bacteria count. I don't think the recent cans of Castleberry foods with botulism smelled since you can see, taste, or smell botulism. This is just an example. 
Cooking will not always destroy all of the bacteria. 
Many people say they have the "flu" when most of the time it is a form of food poisoning. 
The thought of puking and and also running from the other end is not worth it to me.


----------



## YounGrey

Did you end up eating it? Can we get an update?


----------



## Shinsan

I'll probably draw some flack here, but here goes:...

I feel that the modern-day practice of constantly wiping down all surfaces with disinfectants and the over-use of anti-bacterial sprays/deoderisors, so that we live in virtually sterile conditions; the over-use of herbicides, insecticides, and artificial fertilizers to replace nutrient supplying humus in the soil where vegetables are grown; the over-use of antibiotics, (not always intentional, but often found in chicken, etc.); the over-proccessing of food, which can strip away lots of its nutrition, etc., has left our bodies in poor condition to resist even minor 'bugs'.
We were always told as kids, "There's nothing wrong with a few healthy germs", and I agree.

Shin


----------



## BaronsMom

Since I've suffered from food poisoning three times in my life - one time SEVERE...

I would throw it out. 

No roast would be worth the torture of laying by the toilet debating which end of you to put near the toilet.


----------



## donsgal

I would cook it in the oven and make sure (via thermometer) that the center of the meat got to 165 degrees. I think that would kill anything that might cause food poisoning. Using the crockpot, however, might not make the food hot enough, so I don't think I would cook it that way. 

donsgal


----------



## Becca65

Yes Baronsmom I agree, I've had food poisoning a few times too, and it's nooo fun!! once was from a frozen pie from my dads, it must of been defrosted and frozen to many times, because i brought it home tried to keep it frozen for a 4 hr drive, took a little bite of it that night before i went to bed, woke up in the morning sicker then a dog.. it even tasted like rotten eggs when i burped.. ewww feeling sick thinking about it now. but it was coming out both ends with that too.. 
Nope i wouldn't chance it!! I always thaw meat out in the fridge, put it in the fridge the night before!!


----------



## mrs oz

Shinsan said:


> I'll probably draw some flack here, but here goes:...
> 
> I feel that the modern-day practice of constantly wiping down all surfaces with disinfectants and the over-use of anti-bacterial sprays/deoderisors, so that we live in virtually sterile conditions; the over-use of herbicides, insecticides, and artificial fertilizers to replace nutrient supplying humus in the soil where vegetables are grown; the over-use of antibiotics, (not always intentional, but often found in chicken, etc.); the over-proccessing of food, which can strip away lots of its nutrition, etc., has left our bodies in poor condition to resist even minor 'bugs'.
> We were always told as kids, "There's nothing wrong with a few healthy germs", and I agree.
> 
> Shin



AMEN!!!


----------



## Wendy

> I'll probably draw some flack here, but here goes:...
> 
> I feel that the modern-day practice of constantly wiping down all surfaces with disinfectants and the over-use of anti-bacterial sprays/deoderisors, so that we live in virtually sterile conditions; the over-use of herbicides, insecticides, and artificial fertilizers to replace nutrient supplying humus in the soil where vegetables are grown; the over-use of antibiotics, (not always intentional, but often found in chicken, etc.); the over-proccessing of food, which can strip away lots of its nutrition, etc., has left our bodies in poor condition to resist even minor 'bugs'.
> We were always told as kids, "There's nothing wrong with a few healthy germs", and I agree.
> 
> Shin


DITTO!

I never thaw anything in the refrigerator because I don't have the room. I would use it & just make sure it was well done & very hot.


----------



## fellini123

Maybe she isn't posting cause she is sick!!! LOL

Just for info I would have cooked it up and eaten it too!! 

Alice in Virginia


----------



## KCM

Maybe that meat ate her!

​


----------



## tallpines

Dorothea said:


> i would cook it as well,,been there ,done that



Me, too!

Cook it and enjoy!


----------



## okiemom

I have suffered from food poisoning so to me it is not worth it. Nothing can be worse. Thaw meat in the icebox or in running water but not out at room temp in the summer. :nono: 

The nose doesen't know or I'd have been able to advoid my uncle almost killing me w/ bad chicken casserole. He made a batch ate some and left it out made some more and combined it w/ the second batch and served it to us. :flame: 

Luckily, I was the sickest as everyone else was much older. Smelled and tasted fine so that is not the best method. It was food poisoning as my uncle saved the chicken dish and at it from the freezer months later and was also sick. He was a Dr. to boot and considered himself a gourmet.


----------



## southrngardngal

Shinsan said:


> I'll probably draw some flack here, but here goes:...
> 
> I feel that the modern-day practice of constantly wiping down all surfaces with disinfectants and the over-use of anti-bacterial sprays/deoderisors, so that we live in virtually sterile conditions; the over-use of herbicides, insecticides, and artificial fertilizers to replace nutrient supplying humus in the soil where vegetables are grown; the over-use of antibiotics, (not always intentional, but often found in chicken, etc.); the over-proccessing of food, which can strip away lots of its nutrition, etc., has left our bodies in poor condition to resist even minor 'bugs'.
> We were always told as kids, "There's nothing wrong with a few healthy germs", and I agree.
> 
> Shin


You have overheard our conversations here in our house. LOL I agree. We have cleaned ourselves sick. 

southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## rwinsouthla

Anita in NC said:


> I'd cook it. If it was frozen solid it probably stayed cold enough to still be fine. Personally I'd cook it and eat it.



Me too. I wouldn't hesitate a bit. Ever seen the "aged" prime rib restaurants? The 200+ degrees in the crock pot will kill any bacteria.


----------



## Songbird

I'd cook it and eat it myself. Make sure you cook it at a high heat until thoroughly done though.


----------



## gilberte

Oh for cryin' out loud, if ya ain't gonna eat it send it to me and I'll eat it. A little diarrhea every once in awhile will clean ya out good. I swear to god, some folks are gettin' so namby-pamby they're gonna die from starvation someday cause they won't eat food that ain't been sterilized by the gov'ment.


----------



## Cabin Fever

The only possible problem would be that the roast picked up some bacteria over night, like salmonella. The bacteria would be on the surface of the roast, not inside the meat. Cooking will kill the bacteria on the surface. Get over it and eat it. Heck, some people I know hang deer for an entire week with nothing but cheesecloth on it. One or more of those days may be well above refrigerator temps.


----------



## BAmaBubba

I tend to thaw mine that way anyway. Throw it in the crock pot and cook away


----------



## vickiesmom

Go ahead...I've done it a million time no matter what 'nutritionists' say but just to be on the safe side...drink a cola behind it...I can eat anything...even kinda bad if there is a cola behind it...seems to kill off the bad stuff...which is a frightening thought in itself!


----------



## bgraham

Well, I have very much enjoyed reading all your posts!

Let me tell you what happened...

I, too, believe that people in general are much too germ concious and I decided to go ahead and cook it. 

I did cook it in the crockpot. I cooked it for 8 hours on high because I wanted to make sure it got hot enough to kill any germs. I checked the internal temperature a couple of times and it was 150. (I thought it was supposed to be 140 for beef and 160 for pork?)

So when I got it out, it was so tough you could hardly chew it and though my potatoes had been in there for 8 hours, they weren't done (very strange...I had just dug them up from the garden so could that have anything to do with it? The freshness/starch level or something? :shrug: I'll start another thread about the potatoes.) 

Anyway, because it was so tough and there was the wierd thing with the potatoes, I ended up feeding it to the dog. :Bawling: At least she was happy! I did try the roast and it did not make me sick. 

We had baked chicken.

I appreciate all the replies and suggestions!

Beth


----------



## timbuktu

Windy in Kansas said:


> I would cook it and not worry about it as long as it was still wrapped.
> 
> If you are leery of it pressure cook it. The higher temperature would probably get rid of anything you would normally worry about.


I agree with the pressure cooker idea to cook it fully. I didn't want to just throw out a roast that cost a lot of money (to me) and was very concerned when I did the same thing and left it frozen overnight on the counter. I always cook most all my meat dishes in the pressure cooker so I wasn't too worried knowing it would be cooked at a very high temperature for a couple of hours!


----------



## timbuktu

BaronsMom said:


> Since I've suffered from food poisoning three times in my life - one time SEVERE...
> 
> I would throw it out.
> 
> No roast would be worth the torture of laying by the toilet debating which end of you to put near the toilet.


Did you give yourself food poisoning or did you get it from eating out? I had a distant relative that ate in a restaurant and got food poisoning. It was very severe from what I understand. She NEVER again ate out. She would just stay home if the family was dining out. She did this for at least 20+ years of her life.


----------



## timbuktu

Becca65 said:


> Yes Baronsmom I agree, I've had food poisoning a few times too, and it's nooo fun!! once was from a frozen pie from my dads, it must of been defrosted and frozen to many times, because i brought it home tried to keep it frozen for a 4 hr drive, took a little bite of it that night before i went to bed, woke up in the morning sicker then a dog.. it even tasted like rotten eggs when i burped.. ewww feeling sick thinking about it now. but it was coming out both ends with that too..
> Nope i wouldn't chance it!! I always thaw meat out in the fridge, put it in the fridge the night before!!


It is pretty amazing how our bodies cope with food poisoning by removing the toxins from both the stomach and the bowel. The one thing you don't want to do is stop that process as it must go through the process completely to ensure you don't die as people do die from food poisoning more often than we know.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

New folk! Some posts are soooooo old that the problem was solved more than a decade ago.


----------



## timbuktu

But Alice, I just saw the post. It doesn't matter how old it is as the comments are still relevant.


----------



## muleskinner2

Was it still in the wrapper, or uncovered? What was the room temp? If it looks, and smells good I would cook it. Everybody's experience with meat is different. I had a hunter in Alaska wound a moose, and we didn't find him till late the next day. The temps had been in the forty's at night, and sixty's during the day. We ate the back straps that night, with no problem at all.


----------



## Babs

Lucy said:


> It should be thrown out from a safety standpoint. Even if you cook it and get food borne illness you may not know it for days. It can take a while for you to get sick from eating foods, even days later.
> I would not risk it. Bacteria at room temperatures doubles approx. every 15 min. So, even if you had only a small bacteria count to start with, in just short time think of how much bacteria is in there. If food smells bad, it has been bad for a while. You can't rely on smell for bacteria count. I don't think the recent cans of Castleberry foods with botulism smelled since you can see, taste, or smell botulism. This is just an example.
> Cooking will not always destroy all of the bacteria.
> Many people say they have the "flu" when most of the time it is a form of food poisoning.
> The thought of puking and and also running from the other end is not worth it to me.


Botulism can be cooked out but not the spores Yes, but the packages would be bulging from gasses. and if it’s Well cooked all the bacteria will be killed. Not sure anything you said above holds any merit.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

Usually if meat if "off" you'll notice the smell as it cooks. I'd thawed a turkey in the fridge using proper protocols and asked dh to put it in the oven at the time for it to be done for dinner. When I walked in the door after work I knew immediately the turkey was bad. Phew! My son-in-law had been given the turkey at work and he then gave it to us without letting us know it had been in his car for a day (and possibly longer)! At some point it must have thawed, spoiled and then been refrozen. 

I used to put frozen beef or pork roast in the oven rather than thawing them first. Cook longer at 325º instead of 350º. They always turned out good without the hassle of thawing.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Either the original poster is dead, or the roast was fine. YEARS ago.


----------

